# Let's see your indoor training quiver: balance boards / other training setups



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

I see Chomp's Jones wood balance board to float on a section of pipe in one thread. 

I see these on amazon: 
Physical therapy/gym style balance board - 1 footy?

And this: 
Spooner board, for kids and mom (supposedly)










And in my local ride shop I see a board that looks a little similar to Chomp's Jones balance board but instead of balancing on top of some unattached cylinder, the board has a softball sized nipple you ride on the floor. Or looks like Saturn, whatever... 

Please share any thoughts you have on this, what you like/don't like about yours, and don't just limit thoughts to balance boards I am curious about all kinds of training setups for example would like to build a dug in trampoline outside next year. 

THANKS :nerd::nerd: GG


----------



## Eggnog (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't have anything like that. Would that actually help with your balance? I like the idea of being able to practice in the off season, but I'm skeptical that practicing on some mini-board would translate to an improvement on a normal snowboard. The tramp idea sounds like fun. 

You could probably practice ollies, nollies, 180s and 360's in the grass ... you'd look funny as hell in your snowboard boots, etc. in the middle of summer.


----------



## byebyeblackbird (Mar 21, 2016)

I was on vacation doing some sup (stand up paddle) and was wondering if this on some waves (opposed to calm lakes) would help with snowboarding. I mean sup is fun on its own. But I was out in the ocean and keeping your knees loose while balancing to go over (small) waves, as well as pumping to push forward felt (a little) similar to snowboarding. So on (slightly) bigger waves, maybe more so?


----------



## byebyeblackbird (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry, just realized the topic said "indoor." Sup is definitely not indoors. In fact my place is so small I can't store a sup either sideways or vertically without blocking doors or staircases. So sad...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Anything you to to "train" for balance will help you snowboarding. The summer after my first season, I took the time to practice doing "Track Stands" on my MTB. (...balancing while stopped on the bike without putting your feet down. I got to where I can balance the bike long enough to wait out any stop light!

I noticed an improvement in how balanced I felt on my board the very first day of the next season. 

Here's a link to the thread I started concerning that! Balance Training

This worked so well that Along with the track stands and home made balance boards I started doing some Slack Lining. (Think Tightrope Walking!) Now _that_ was difficult. Before I injured my back I could just about walk the entire 50-60 ft of the slack line. (...didn't get good enough to turn around and walk back tho!) :laugh:

In the balance thread, several ppl mention using an old skate deck minus the trucks. This sctually works well, BUT... You have to attatch some sort of stops on the bottom. This is so you can't roll right off the tube. I know cuz I dun it! :blink: :facepalm3: :rofl3:

It's like someone kicked your feet sideways out from under you and you land smack on your ribs, hip n elbows!!!  Hurts like a MF'r!! (...and looks even funnier!) LoL

I built both of those boards in that pic plus another for a friend, pvc pipes & all for less money than any of the retail boards you see online. Less than $50-$60 for all 3 of them.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Was going to post this is the other thread following Chomps setup but seeing as you asked...

Leg and core workout, balance, rotations, muscle memory, getting low. 
Once you've got it down try balancing lengthwise on an angle (more toe/heel action) and/or ollieing from one to the other.

Challenging leg workout but not really much fun.

[EDIT: Chomps beat me to it here. Not sliding off is part of the trick.... Hmmm, gotta try slack lining. 50-60 feet seems impressive even one way]


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Got a Vew-Do board........like a skate deck.....with a "rail" on the bottom. Rail fits into the groove on the rock (doohickey you balance on). Different shape rocks for different skill levels...........


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

DoubleA said:


> [EDIT: Chomps beat me to it here. Not sliding off is part of the trick.... Hmmm, gotta try slack lining. 50-60 feet seems impressive even one way]


Got a slackline also........fun to take camping.....


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

1 Snowboard Addiction trampoline board (mounted with my own bindings)
1 Snowboard Addiction balance bar
1 11' trampoline in my backyard


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

snowboard + training + indoors= does not compute..

:chin:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Rails and boxes on the side of a snow-covered mountain doesn't compute either, and yet...:nerd:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

byebyeblackbird said:


> Sorry, just realized the topic said "indoor." Sup is definitely not indoors.


 no way I mean anything ! 



deagol said:


> snowboard + training + indoors= does not compute..
> 
> :chin:


 GAH you got me! Lmao. Pity me. I can't ride and am totally obsessed. Addiction + no snow = I'll do most anything :grin:



GreyDragon said:


> Snowboard Addiction


Do you like the SA training stuff?



Eggnog said:


> You could probably practice ollies, nollies, 180s and 360's in the grass ... you'd look funny as hell in your snowboard boots, etc. in the middle of summer.


 oh yes I have already done this in the grass in my yard recently So hey I may be jonesing enough to do it in summer lol

the guys at my local ride shop sure seemed to think they were cool spinning away on their little wooden thingy.



chomps1211 said:


> Anything you to to "train" for balance will help you snowboarding.
> Here's a link to the thread I started concerning that! Balance Training
> 
> This worked so well that Along with the track stands and home made balance boards I started doing some Slack Lining. (Think Tightrope Walking!) Now _that_ was difficult. Before I injured my back I could just about walk the entire 50-60 ft of the slack line. (...didn't get good enough to turn around and walk back tho!) :laugh:


Thank you for linking me there Chomps!! How much would you say slack lining would prepare a rider? Probably help focus as well as balance...

so I'm sensing the main difference between deck on cylinder and Saturn/nipple board is Saturn allows left-right balance AND spinning in place but deck on cylinder is very much lateral but allows u to throw weight distribution differently and have to correct for momentum with rolling movement ...


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

DoubleA said:


> Was going to post this is the other thread following Chomps setup but seeing as you asked...
> 
> Leg and core workout, balance, rotations, muscle memory, getting low.
> Once you've got it down try balancing lengthwise on an angle (more toe/heel action) and/or ollieing from one to the other.
> ...


Maybe I'll get this better in the am with coffee lol but I'm still eyeing that pic trying to figure what you're doing exactly... Using the soda bottles like chomps' pipes? Strapping in on the board? i like challenging, fun is totally optional... It'll be worth it I'm sure.


I found this in the balance thread: I could build this in minutes:


Frozen said:


> What i did was get a log, 4'-whatever' is fine. Then split some wedges (shims whatever) off another log and jam them under your log on both sides at either end. Done. Strap in and jump off and on. Try boardslides and noseslides (your not really sliding), pressing whatever. 180-270-360 on off. The shit is pretty fun especially for those of us with shorter seasons. Oh and it wont fuck your board up besides pretty small scratches on base. I don't give a fuck personally, but if you do you could staple old carpet to the log and I bet your base would be fine.


Do I understand right...Take a log, wedge the ends, strap into snowboard with boots and bam, hop on and off it, balance with it etc? add a carpet remnant cover if I wanna get fancy? Lol 

This would not be bad for my board?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I like the Balancefit (ours from Sissel) a lot. I like the thingy cos it's small n easy to move around in the appartment and lets me do a little leg exercise while doing other things. It's like a flat ball, air filled. If you stand on it, you stand on the air cushion, no solid ground under your foot; wiggle alla time.









Hub got it to sthrengthen his ancles, but it's a great workout for calves, thighs and balance as well. 

When I begun to use it I needed all my concentration and ruddering arms to help me keep the position even balancing one legged with stretched leg . Meanwhile I can hold a squat one legged to train thigh n calve while doing other things like drying hair or brushing teeth with the hands.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Do you like the SA training stuff?


Yes.
I'm not as enterprising as chomps, so having durable equipment ready made is a big plus. I find the SA equipment very useful.
It is also supported with various videos showing how to train with it if you subscribe to their video package.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> When I begun to use it I needed all my concentration and ruddering arms to help me keep the position even balancing one legged with stretched leg . Meanwhile I can hold a squat one legged to train thigh n calve while doing other things like drying hair or brushing teeth with the hands.


You have GOT to post a picture of you brushing teeth/drying hair while squatting on that!:surprise:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Tacos by Ves, on Flickr


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Maybe I'll get this better in the am with coffee lol but I'm still eyeing that pic trying to figure what you're doing exactly... Using the soda bottles like chomps' pipes? Strapping in on the board? i like challenging, fun is totally optional... It'll be worth it I'm sure.


Poor mans SA setup. 







Yes like on the pipes but strapped in. Works best on the lawn away from concrete and furniture.
Couldn't find a good video of it so this instead.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

DoubleA said:


> Poor mans SA setup.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpAklfyyMxI
> 
> ...


Meh........dude working it on a padded , carpeted floor with a rug on top......rock barely moves..........


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Meh........dude working it on a padded , carpeted floor with a rug on top......rock barely moves..........


MoJo Beat me to it,..! :laugh: Yeah,.. not that his tricks weren't impressive per se, but the "log" he's on has a rubber wrap which would significantly slow it down on hard surfaces! On carpet,..? It would definitely slow the way it shifts beneath you.

I meant to mention earlier that with those PVC pipes I use, they roll pretty fast on hard surfaces. If you're just starting out, you can take them indoors or place a rug down outside and the board shifts a little slower. Lets you slowly get used to the way you balance on them.

Also,.. Altho the larger pipe rolls a little slower and allows you more latitude for keeping the board from hitting the ground, it can be a lot more work recovering balance from that extra latitude. The smaller diameter pipes shift faster side to side and you have to maintain better overall balance to keep from hitting the ground.

Another word of warning,..!!! I discovered (…the hard way! :laugh: ) Even *with* the board stops on the bottom of the board, if you're on really smooth cement or sealed blacktop like my driveway,..? You can shift fast/hard enough into the stops that the pipe will actually "slide out" from beneath you! The result is just like rolling off the end of a board without stops. :blink:  

A lot of those "jumping on" tricks this dude does in the clip would not be safe on _hard_ surfaces for the reasons I just mentioned. Deck & pipe would slide out under you!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> You have GOT to post a picture of you brushing teeth/drying hair while squatting on that!:surprise:


One in pyjamas, wearing snoopy socks


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

DoubleA said:


> Poor mans SA setup.
> 
> Yes like on the pipes but strapped in. Works best on the lawn away from concrete and furniture.
> Couldn't find a good video of it so this instead.
> ...


Is that you in the video @double?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> One in pyjamas, wearing snoopy socks


OK,… Now I _REALLY_ wanna see a pic in the Snoopy socks! > 









(…Been a "Peanuts" fan since I was 5!) :grin:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> I like the Balancefit (ours from Sissel) a lot. I like the thingy cos it's small n easy to move around in the appartment and lets me do a little leg exercise while doing other things. It's like a flat ball, air filled. If you stand on it, you stand on the air cushion, no solid ground under your foot; wiggle alla time.


I have two of those also! :grin: What I did was take a piece of scrap plywood, cut and sand it into roughly 6"x10" rectangle that I place on top of the stability disk while balancing on one foot. (I also have a couple of small half round balls, about the size of 1/2 a softball! I put that single rectangle on those to balance on one foot as well! (…I'll post a pic or two when I drag them out next!) 

I feel that balancing on the hard, flat surface of the plywood on top of the disk, more accurately trains & builds the balance movements associated with snowboarding/skateboarding, etc. Pretty sure it helps train & strengthen the ankles for various buttering maneuvers as well!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> I have two of those also! :grin: What I did was take a piece of scrap plywood, cut and sand it into roughly 6"x10" rectangle that I place on top of the stability disk while balancing on one foot. (I also have a couple of small half round balls, about the size of 1/2 a softball! I put that single rectangle on those to balance on one foot as well! (…I'll post a pic or two when I drag them out next!)
> 
> I feel that balancing on the hard, flat surface of the plywood on top of the disk, more accurately trains & builds the balance movements associated with snowboarding/skateboarding, etc. Pretty sure it helps train & strengthen the ankles for various buttering maneuvers as well!


Can somebody forward this pic to Wiredsport.......? It's like a french tickler for feet...........


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

@snowangel no it's some random dude
@everyone else, just a random example jeesh


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I have two of those also! :grin: What I did was take a piece of scrap plywood, cut and sand it into roughly 6"x10" rectangle that I place on top of the stability disk while balancing on one foot. (I also have a couple of small half round balls, about the size of 1/2 a softball! I put that single rectangle on those to balance on one foot as well! (…I'll post a pic or two when I drag them out next!)
> 
> I feel that balancing on the hard, flat surface of the plywood on top of the disk, more accurately trains & builds the balance movements associated with snowboarding/skateboarding, etc. Pretty sure it helps train & strengthen the ankles for various buttering maneuvers as well!


That's cheating :grin:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

DoubleA said:


> @snowangel no it's some random dude
> @everyone else, just a random example jeesh


(I knew that but you make it so easy lol). Now where is the video of you in your backyard? Come on already!!!!! I want to learn from you. I need the visual. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> That's cheating :grin:


:laugh: ...mabey so, but I can spin in a circle on one foot doing it that way! Can you? 

Now if I could only manage that on an _actual_ snowboard,...!! > :laugh:



-edit- 
Here's the pics of those stabilty disks and my little foot board. :grin:


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> Now where is the video of you in your backyard? Come on already!!!!! I want to learn from you. I need the visual.


Practice. Preparation. End-less repetition. Until your mind is weary, and your bones ache. Until you're too tired to sweat. Too wasted to breathe. 
That is the way, the only way one acquires Kung Fu.


----------



## Thijs Schipper (Sep 17, 2016)

Two things, mainly.

First, I get better at riding boards by ... riding boards. Skateboard for rail and flip tricks (which I suck at), small longboard as a means of city transport, big longboard for longboard dancing (watch?v=5V7aoqC_Ct4). Especially the last one has helped _tons_ in improving my balance, riding switch, landing blind, etc. They're all great for keeping your conditioning on point, too.

Second, I've been practicing with some parallettes that I had left from when I did gymnastics (photo not mine). Just simple stuff like hopping on/off in various slides and presses. They're super easy to make and easy on your board's base (because wood).

I'm _far_ from an advanced snowboarder and my park experience pretty much ends at 3's and 50-50's, but I noticed a huge difference when I started doing other board sports over summers again. Simply felt much more in shape, much less need for pre-season exercise and I found I actually got better at snowboarding without touching one, if that makes sense.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought a Spri Wobble Board off of Amazon at the beginning of the year and have liked it so far. One foot, two feet, squatting, going heel to toe and vice versa. 

I'm eventually going to start practicing crane kicks on it haha

Amazon Linke:
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VHSBDU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

